# I have felt this way before



## zak (Oct 8, 2006)

with an argument with my lover and tried to top myself. luckyly a friend was here to help me out.

i now no this wasnt the way to go about it but still feel like not been able to carry on if i ever split with her.


----------



## Retired (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: i have felt this way before.*

Zak,

It sounds like you are in deep pain today and you need to contact someone in your family or good friends to talk to.

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.  There is no doubt that the thought of losing your lover can make you feel bad and hopeless, but suicide is not the answer.

Call a local crisis hotline in your area and talk about about your thoughts of suicide.  

Then get yourself to a mental health emergency clinic tomorrow morning or even tonight if you feel you cannot stay safe until tomorrow.

Do you have someone who can stay with you to keep you safe until tomorrow?


----------



## zak (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: i have felt this way before.*

im ok now im just going to go bed and sleep see what happens tomorow after all live day by day and hope it dusnt _<mess>_ up more then it has alredy


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Zak

Just wondering how your are feeling recently?


----------

